# General Living Costs in South Italy?



## ksplitt

am retired, on fixed income, and just myself. like to know average living costs i could expect to pay per month for the following in south italy..say, naples south:

(1) average rent for studio/one BR apartment (what would deposit be?)
(2) tv license
(3) what would be included in rent? what would NOT?
(4) water - is this normally included in a rental?
(5) gas/electric
(6) internet connection..MOST IMPORTANT! either broadband or WiFi 

...and anything else essential that i've forgotten!

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## stefanaccio

Teramo has many students and a good number of small apartments for rent. You can easily find one for 400-500 euros/month. I would figure on another 200 euros/month for utilities and such.




ksplitt said:


> am retired, on fixed income, and just myself. like to know average living costs i could expect to pay per month for the following in south italy..say, naples south:
> 
> (1) average rent for studio/one BR apartment (what would deposit be?)
> (2) tv license
> (3) what would be included in rent? what would NOT?
> (4) water - is this normally included in a rental?
> (5) gas/electric
> (6) internet connection..MOST IMPORTANT! either broadband or WiFi
> 
> ...and anything else essential that i've forgotten!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## luwigi

ksplitt said:


> am retired, on fixed income, and just myself. like to know average living costs i could expect to pay per month for the following in south italy..say, naples south:
> 
> (1) average rent for studio/one BR apartment (what would deposit be?)
> (2) tv license
> (3) what would be included in rent? what would NOT?
> (4) water - is this normally included in a rental?
> (5) gas/electric
> (6) internet connection..MOST IMPORTANT! either broadband or WiFi
> 
> ...and anything else essential that i've forgotten!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


(1) average rent in Naples 500-600 euro p/m whereas smaller towns on the outskirts 150 small 2 bedrooms say -400 euro for older property but indipendant for interesting properties
(2) tv license 106 euro, ut very few pay it and nothing happens
(3/4/5) rent usually means just the home and does not include utilities which really to be honest is not that expensive.
(6)that's available almost all over now i would say at least 90% covered


----------



## Joppa

If you need to get a long-term retirement visa for Italy, remember the actual cost of living is a kind of irrelevant. Whichever consulate you apply to based on your US address will have a minimum income requirement, which can be $100,000 or 100,000 euro per year. If you don't have non-working retirement income equal to or exceeding it, you are unlikely to be appoved for a visa.

There are a few threads on this very subject if you look around.


----------



## Morsest

*Low cost retirement*



stefanaccio said:


> Teramo has many students and a good number of small apartments for rent. You can easily find one for 400-500 euros/month. I would figure on another 200 euros/month for utilities and such.




Where is Teramo located, and can you tell me if Italian gov't. taxes SS that I'll be
receiving as my sole stream of revenue? Doing the math, it's approximately 1000 Euros a month to live there? My total SS is about $1300.00 a month.
Thanks!


----------



## LisaJW

(1) average rent for studio/one BR apartment (what would deposit be?)
(2) tv license
(3) what would be included in rent? what would NOT?
(4) water - is this normally included in a rental?
(5) gas/electric
(6) internet connection..MOST IMPORTANT! either broadband or WiFi 

I live an hour and half south of Naples. Hope this helps...

(1) Around €200 - €300 here. Usual deposit is 2 months rent plus the agents fees (paid by both landlord and tenant) of 1 months rent.
(2) Around €100
(3) Usually nothing is included in the rent. You may have to pay a condominio charge on top, depending on where you live (for street lights and road maintenance) plus an annual fee for your household waste collection.
(4) All utilities are payable indipendent of rent. Water varies on usuage but we get 3 bills a year, totalling about €200
(5) Don't know about gas as we use bottled. Electric is quite expensive here. 
(6) Telecom Italia are the lead providers and always have various offers. Installation is free for a 24 month contract. Their charges are pretty reasonable but if there isn't a line installed at the property they may take months to install (took 4 months for ours!) However, you can easily buy a dongle from several providers that can be renewed each month while you wait.

Be aware that you'll be charged for changing each utility into your own name. This isn't something the landlord pays. Also, most things are billed every 2 months.

Best of luck, Lisa


----------

